# Cavs For Sale?



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

Cavs are for sale as reported in the ABJ today. Gund wants 200-250 million for the team...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Someone could just give him Monopoly money. How would he know? He's blind, right? 

Maybe Drew Carey would buy the team?


----------



## Cleveland Browns (Jun 12, 2002)

yea i would like lerner..he could buy all 3 cleveland sport teams if he really wanted too


----------



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Budweiser_Boy *
> Someone could just give him Monopoly money. How would he know? He's blind, right?
> 
> Maybe Drew Carey would buy the team?


Is Carey even a Cavs fan? I know he is a Brown Fan and an Indians Fan.


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Cleveland Browns said:


> Cavs are for sale as reported in the ABJ today. Gund wants 200-250 million for the team...


:cheers:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why did you bump this? This got me really weirded out for a second.

And why did you put a trailblazers logo on your response?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Why did you bump this? This got me really weirded out for a second.
> 
> And why did you put a trailblazers logo on your response?


I seriously thought Gilbert was selling the franchise. What a retarded bump


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would actually be a good move for Gilbert to sign before Lebron leaves the team and the franchise value drops through the floorboards.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Would actually be a good move for Gilbert to sign before Lebron leaves the team and the franchise value drops through the floorboards.


lol I was thinking the same thing. Sell before Lebron demands being traded to a team with some talent


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

Lol, my heart dropped when I read that


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Nutritionals said:


> Lol, my heart dropped when I read that


Why?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> Why?


Umm: we have a good owner whose willing to spend money on the team


----------

